
Does the LFENCE instruction make any sense in x86 processors? - luu
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20316124/does-it-make-any-sense-instruction-lfence-in-processors-x86-x86-64
======
colanderman
The question is ill-posed: MFENCE does _not_ equal LFENCE + SFENCE. LFENCE
orders _only_ loads with respect to other loads; SFENCE orders _only_ stores
with respect to other stores; but MFENCE orders not only loads w/r/t loads and
stores w/r/t stores, _but also_ loads w/r/t stores (and vice versa).

